# New figure sketches



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a sketch for a passenger that I have already started sculpting. I call her Harriet, but the face is generic. The costume is inspired by one I saw in a movie.








This is a final sketch I did for one I'm planning called Marvin. Its the guy that taught me how to rebuild engines. This is how I remember him, sitting on an old crate in the garage, a bottle of beef eaters in one hand and a bit red eyed and jovial. He was a friend of mines father who had already retired and spent his time slowly drinking himself to death. Despite the drinking he was a really good guy, taught me everything and died when I was 16. I was a pole barer at his funeral.









Here is a preliminary facial study I did for a figure I've been meaning to sculpt for a while of Ned Kelly. I was going to call this one McKelly but








I did this other study of a photo of Ned Kelly and I'm debating which I should use, the McKelly or the real Kelly.
Anyway, thought I would give everybody an idea of what I've been doing and why I haven't participating much in this forum


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick -

If you sculpt them anywhere as near as well as you sketch them, they 'll be terrific! Big sellers.

Keep up the good work. We need guys like you in this hobby.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jack


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Sad story but great figure 

Dave V


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

All three of these would be great, and would certainly find a home here. If I were to have to choose, I'd go for the Ned Kelly with the full brush!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed, I agree, the real Ned makes for a better subject, the McKelly is kind of whimp,,, don't get me wrong, the Rolling Stones were and still are one of my favorite bands, but Mick is no Burly Bushranger of an Irishman.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Good thinking making sketches before sculpting. Makes sense because you already sculpt the figure this way once on paper. 
I like the Marvin figure very much, specially with the story that comes with it. Hope to see it soon 'in real'.


----------

